# Ice cream and IQ



## Ikari_T (Apr 10, 2012)

AphroditeGoneAwry said:


> S's seem to like vanilla.


Not this S. If I have vanilla, I'll drown it with either Hershey's chocolate sauce or Bailey's Irish Cream. 

I eventually got sick of standard ice creams like Strawberry, chocolate, chocolate chip, mint, etc. I moved on to chocolate chip cookie dough, which I liked for a while. Then there's the next level of ice cream: Reese's, Snickers, and Twix ice cream bar. Then I moved on to Waffle Cone chocolate chip ice cream, which can compete against my old favorite CC cookie dough flavor. Right now, I'm eating Chips Ahoy ice cream, which is nowhere close to CC cookie dough.


----------



## searcheagle (Sep 4, 2011)

Hapalo said:


> Would you say that Ice cream preference and IQ are related somehow?
> 
> 
> inb4 hurr I like neither of those flavors.


Yes, people with IQ like Ice Cream.

Dead people don't like Ice Cream- Or at least they don't eat it.


----------

